

Qualities of a good cofounder - fjabre
http://www.teabuzzed.com/2009/11/a-good-cofounder-is/

======
Mz
I think this is very wise and bears repeating:

"Complementary. If you have an idea they expand on that idea. If you’re a bit
too liberal they’re a bit too conservative. Complementary should not be
confused with diametrically opposed. There is such a thing as too different to
get a long. A good example of a complimentary founding team would be the two
Steves of Apple fame."

